# Problem with setting up xorg/xserver



## mac2x (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have installed FreeBSD x64 in VirtualBox (host Mac OS 10.6.4) as a means to really get down and dirty and learn Unix. So far it has been fine, but I want a graphical shell. So I have been setting up xorg according to this article. 

It's been cranking steadily for some time with no issues, but it has halted at this download:


```
Attempting to fetch from ftp://sourceware.org/pub/libffi/.
libffi-3.0.9.tar.gz                                                10% of     714 KB   68 KBps
```

I think my internet may have blipped or something.....but what can I do to get it going again?

Mods - if this isn't the right forum, please move!

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2010)

mac2x said:
			
		

> I think my internet may have blipped or something.....but what can I do to get it going again?


Just start the build again, it'll pick up where it left off.


----------



## mac2x (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks! I stopped it, made sure I was in the right directory, and ran [cmd=]make clean install[/cmd] again. It froze again downloading the same tarball, this time at 23%. x(


----------



## mac2x (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry I meant [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 22, 2010)

Run [cmd=]make distclean clean install clean[/cmd] to clear out any partial downloads. They're known to screw things up.


----------



## mac2x (Oct 22, 2010)

After I posted, it seemed to finally work because now I have a working X11 and I'm configuring it. I'll be on the lookout for any issues, but none thus far.


----------

